Ask HN: Top request from the new MacBook? - thesanerguy
======
fgandiya
Not like I can afford one at the moment, but I can dream.

* 32GB RAM

* An Nvidia GPU

* Official EGPU support

* Include all the dongles one might need to make the transition to USB C. Right now, the dongle requirements feel like in app purchases/DLC

* Bring back Magsafe and the adapter they used to have

* Pull an SE and have A MacBook variant with the old pro body but newer internals and lower price.

------
27182818284
The 2012 model, but with more current hardware honestly.

I can't think of anything that the late 2012 models got really wrong. Maybe
the strength of the cord on the mag-safe, which frayed for lots of people
including myself.

------
sigjuice
15" MBP without Touch Bar. Will pay Touch Bar price.

------
blastofpast
Please don't remove the headphone jack!

------
thesanerguy
Remove escape key from the TouchBar

~~~
fgandiya
How come?

